# smoked beef tongue



## moikel (Dec 9, 2011)

Going to knock this out for dinner tonight,probably with salsa verde, & what you guys call dirty rice. I will post photos as I  get it up & running.


----------



## moikel (Dec 9, 2011)

Thats a jumbo chorizo about 500 gms,some black beans,sweet red pepper ,onion garlic,hot chilli dry from last years crop. Tongue is in at 100c over maple.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok looks good so far i will wait


----------



## moikel (Dec 9, 2011)

Out of the MES after 2 hours,Im hungry! Just a little rare at the big end. So I  sliced it & fried it off for 2 mins,poured the pan juices into the dirty rice.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 9, 2011)

Bon appetit


----------



## moikel (Dec 9, 2011)

I fried some chorizo,onion,garlic,red pepper added some smoked paprika,then some black beans,then the cooked white rice. Gave it a bit of a season & some parsley. Salsa verde is what it is ,capers,anchovies,shallot,garlic,lemon zest,EVO  lemon juice.I arranged it as neatly as I  could!!.I need to work out what I  can do with outer skin.I couldnt skin it  without full blown micro surgery. I think if I  blanch it skin it before brine thats the way forward. I treated the outer skin like it was bacon rind cut it off gave it to canine garbage detail. Meat was soft,juicy ,tasty just on medium rare, really nice. Salsa verde cut the fat,it is fatty but marbled through .The smoked tongues Ive bought were  made like a ham colour is different but they were for poaching & the skin just peels off. Sort of a pickled pork deal. I wonder how much of this we waste because people cant get past the prime cut barrier .
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
y forward


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Ain't too sure bout anyone else, but I would sure eat that

plate full of food. Looks great to me. Good job Moikel!!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2011)

Tongue is actually tastes very good

Kinda Greasy, but makes fantastic Shredded Beef Sammies

Great looking plate!

Tod

d


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes Sir! Good looking plate!


----------



## moikel (Dec 9, 2011)

Bear view at the end ! Its soft,tender & tasty. I dont want to say fatty because it gives people the wrong message but its got a certain mouth feel thats just magic. Its better than pig tongue but I  may have left pig version in smoker about 20 mins too long. Every cow has a tongue what are we doing with it? Grinding it ,putting it  baloney,dog food ,frankfurts ,no exception down here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but lets face it ,no gristle,no bone minimal trimming all  Tasty meat


----------



## frosty (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful job!  Great bear view!

By the way, if you blanch the tongue, it will make it easier to remove the outer skin.  Blanch it and then shock it by putting it in cold water immediately, let it cool for a minute or two and then the skin will be easier to remove.  Same basic process as if you have peeled tomatoes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 9, 2011)

I think it looks awesome and I'm getting the nerve up to try one...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Now thats a dinner table I would love to pull up a chair to. Great Job and if there were points I would be all over this one. Fabulous job.


----------



## moikel (Dec 9, 2011)

Frosty said:


> Beautiful job!  Great bear view!
> 
> By the way, if you blanch the tongue, it will make it easier to remove the outer skin.  Blanch it and then shock it by putting it in cold water immediately, let it cool for a minute or two and then the skin will be easier to remove.  Same basic process as if you have peeled tomatoes.


Next time I will blanch & skin before brine.The shop bought ones I just poach & peel but they have been  smoked  like ham I  figure. They are getting harder to find. Good thing as far as my wife is concerned.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I used to do a version of a Northern Italian dish that was smoked tongue,sausage x2 , cured pork belly ,white beans,wine stock,etc baked in the oven.Various women in my life were polite about it but slipped the bits they didnt like to the dogs Ive owned over the years.


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 9, 2011)

Never tried it (that i know of)!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It looks very good though

I would give it a try


----------



## moikel (Dec 11, 2011)

Made a nice sandwich for sunday lunch,little bit of mustard& that grain bread the medical profession go on about.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice looking stuff,  thanks for the Qview


----------

